# How is the iphone 4 video quality? I plan to use my iphone 4 as in camera dashboarb



## iseeu1001 (May 15, 2012)

How is the iphone 4 video quality? I know it records in 720P from the back camera so how is the quality like clear when driving? I plan to use my iphone 4 for recording while driving in case some one hits me while I am driving so I can have proof if someone hits me. I will buy an iphone car mount so I can record the drives. I will have an iphone 5 by then that is why I am asking.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

I wouldn't use your Phone for such, as it would be a pain to put it in and take it out. Plus it would take up a lot of data.

Have you looked online for car camera?


----------



## iseeu1001 (May 15, 2012)

Masterchiefxx17 said:


> I wouldn't use your Phone for such, as it would be a pain to put it in and take it out. Plus it would take up a lot of data.
> 
> Have you looked online for car camera?


It wouldn't be that much of a pain XD. You know IPhones have car mounts that you can stick on the wind shield right? Plus recording videos doesn't take up any data. I am going to use the camera on the iphone which doesn't consume any data. Even a third party App doesn't take data that much or some apps none at all. Just asking quality of the video thats all. I plan to record videos while driving so if someone hits my car I have proof of it.


----------

